# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  So on thursdays

## ChrisIsaCoolGuy

there's an open mic I've been hanging out at. I've played a little electric guitar there, I'm good get compliments. But lately I've been doing stand-up comedy. Yes. me. scary as all fuck. and I get compliments. It's like the scariest thing I've ever done. wow who'da'thought?

(judging by my avatar I obviously have a sense of humor haha)

----------


## Monster

Congrats!!

----------


## ChrisIsaCoolGuy

it's as scary as you think it is haha

----------


## Koalafan

Ive actually toyed with the idea of doing stand up myself  ::):  (I want to be a comedy writer) though there's zero comedy clubs around here sadly =/. But congrats!!!  :Celebrate:  Doing an open mic no matter who you are takes a lot of balls

----------

